# Could she be a Pitterstaff?



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Because she's a rescue, Gracie's not papered. However I don't really think she's a Heinz 57 either. 
I think she has a lot of the characteristics of an APBT, but because of her coloring, I guess she would lean more towards an AST right? Or maybe a combination of the two? 
She's a year old, 50lbs but very lean w/ a narrow chest.

Would anyone care to take a guess on what breed you think she is? I know w/ out papers there's no way of knowing, but there's some very knowledgeable people here who might be able to take a guess for me.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

call her DROP DEAD BEAUTIFUL! because that is what she is!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

from my exp , pitterstaffs / ukc style pits tend to be thicker than the adba style of dog.
the markings do look like some that i have seen. could be anything to .
and i agree , she is beautiful!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the complements. I thought that staffys were thicker too, but I thought I heard that APBTs aren't blue which is why I thought maybe she might have staffy somewhere.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

She had a gorgeous head, definately a amstaff look. As for the mix i havent the faintest


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is gorgeous! She looks like a pit to me  she looks small boned but what do I know cause I have a bully LOL! Best of luck with her! I love her markings and color.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Luvum said:


> Thanks for the complements. I thought that staffys were thicker too, but I thought I heard that APBTs aren't blue which is why I thought maybe she might have staffy somewhere.


there are many blue apbt... if youll look at pheonix in my siggy pic... hes blue


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> there are many blue apbt... if youll look at pheonix in my siggy pic... hes blue


^ That 

She is gorgeous, I love the white markings on her face. Stunning dog!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous dog! I don't think she is a mix. APBT can absolutely be blue.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

She's very nice. There may be some AmStaff in the pedigree, but its really a moot point. Some people want to dig way far back in the lineage so they can find a shot of AmStaff and go "ah ha! See? Not an APBT, neener neener." She's beautiful either way. Her "type" looks more APBT to me than anything.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Absolutely gorgeous dog! I don't think she is a mix. APBT can absolutely be blue.





circlemkennels said:


> there are many blue apbt... if youll look at pheonix in my siggy pic... hes blue


Oh, OK, my mistake  See that's why I'm asking your opinions, because I'm new to the breed.
Thanks


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> She's very nice. There may be some AmStaff in the pedigree, but its really a moot point. Some people want to dig way far back in the lineage so they can find a shot of AmStaff and go "ah ha! See? Not an APBT, neener neener." She's beautiful either way. Her "type" looks more APBT to me than anything.


Nope, you won't hear a neener, neener from me =)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Luvum said:


> Oh, OK, my mistake  See that's why I'm asking your opinions, because I'm new to the breed.
> Thanks


No prob! Keep asking questions and reading threads.  You will learn quickly.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to say she is a mix of staff, and apbt blood. Her being a blue brindle would have most likely come from the Staff side. Can APBT's be blue it's possible but the color doesn't show up often not in game dog pedigree's anyway.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That dog is a stunner. And I don't even like blue dogs. Funnily enough her face reminds me of some APBT/Bull Terrier mixes I've seen but she is probably all APBT with a dash of AST.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Orlando (Jan 4, 2010)

she could be anything even part sheepdog...if you don't know for sure you just "don't know"... but lets not talk about what she could be ...talk about what she is>>>

FREAKIN' PRETTY


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Well if this was 1945 we'd know after one or two []'s LOL ...

She looks like some of that Tacoma APBT crosses I've seen.. Lightner and Corvino dogs are taken to Tacoma alot on the border line between ADBA and AKC cause Tacoma is corvino essentially.. ... anyway I dont use the whole pitterstaff word.. cause each has something to offer for the other in talking breeding and are of each other..

Look at it like this... You dont have papers, if the dog was aggressive toward people and got in trouble ... without your input what would the authorities say? What would everyone call her? Pitterstaff is a word newly concocted cause it sounds less offensive IMO. You have a pit bull .. simply put or bulldog or pit terrier many names LOL take your pick.. ?.. A dog by any other name..

Shes fine though! I'd break my neck if I was driving and I seen ya'll walking down the road or sidewalk.. LOL SOMEONES LOSS is YOUR GAIN LOL ahhahahaha


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful dog, love the markings on her face!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

She is awesome!! Love that head, reminds me of Sydney with all the angles... I love a good sharp-featured pit.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Well if this was 1945 we'd know after one or two []'s LOL ...
> 
> She looks like some of that Tacoma APBT crosses I've seen.. Lightner and Corvino dogs are taken to Tacoma alot on the border line between ADBA and AKC cause Tacoma is corvino essentially.. ... anyway I dont use the whole pitterstaff word.. cause each has something to offer for the other in talking breeding and are of each other..
> 
> ...


Yes, I call her a pit bull . When you say Tacoma crosses, what do you mean (crossed w/ what)? I tried looking for some pics of the lines you mentioned, but didn't really have any luck finding dogs that looked anything like her.

And LOL at breaking your neck. We rarely get to finish a walk w/ out being stopped by someone asking about her.

I totally understand I will never know where she came and what blood she's got in her. But to tell you the truth it kind of drives me crazy not knowing. Especially when I see all of the fun you guys have tracing blood lines on your pups. I just think it would be neat if I could see a dog that looks a bit like her. It's kinda like being adopted and wondering who your ancestors are.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I love the coloring and pattern. She's got kind of a phantom of the opera thing going on the way the white on her face is.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

haha she looks so dainty princess like. I dont know what she could be mixed with, she looks pit to me, shelters and rescues are over the top with full bred pits


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Brutus0124 said:


> I love the coloring and pattern. She's got kind of a phantom of the opera thing going on the way the white on her face is.


Ditto! I love the mask, she is a beauty! :clap:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Luvum said:


> Yes, I call her a pit bull . When you say Tacoma crosses, what do you mean (crossed w/ what)? I tried looking for some pics of the lines you mentioned, but didn't really have any luck finding dogs that looked anything like her.
> 
> And LOL at breaking your neck. We rarely get to finish a walk w/ out being stopped by someone asking about her.
> 
> I totally understand I will never know where she came and what blood she's got in her. But to tell you the truth it kind of drives me crazy not knowing. Especially when I see all of the fun you guys have tracing blood lines on your pups. I just think it would be neat if I could see a dog that looks a bit like her. It's kinda like being adopted and wondering who your ancestors are.


you have the PERFECT starter PIT  perfect! adoption dogs are the best way to start.. JMO

If you look at Heinzel dogs based on Colby and Lightner and some APBTs that have a smidge of that tacoma you will find dogs structed just like yours..

Crop this dogs ears and throw a brindle coat on it and it would be damm near your dog.. damm near it.. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [432] :: FITZWATER'S GOLDIE (4XW)

your dog just has a touch of staff.. actually looks like the F1 ASTs .. the real ones like Tacoma himself.. or early xpert stuff, pitbullmamma has posted up a ton of early xpert; I dont look at color until last I look at jaw line, eye to ear ratio, hip to shoulder ratio, leg proportions.. Tacoma is almost gone these days Im speaking from 10 years ago. http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=1799 a heinzel dog.. look at him then look at Chistera Pintada http://bullypedia.com/details.php?id=82557 .. early staffs were right from stock like that Heinzl dog.. Any Tacoma I find these days disappears in a Bully Ped for the most part there are those rarities.. 
Early ASTs were right down from [] bred APBTs.. Thats what your dog looks like so she could swing both ways; even though JMO she deff is APBT even with a lil AST in there its the pure stuff as I mentioned. I posted two [] bred APBTs that are in AST blood very heavily.. Just for some composure, comparison, or some sort of ideal of where these dogs came from and how they were bred.

Shes a knock out! Shelter dog? isnt she spayed then? PED really dont matter then.. the Dog makes the ped.  up: guessing breeds, strains, and bloodlines is always fun though..


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

FH, the info you gave me is just what I was looking for. I really enjoy looking at pics of other dogs trying to see what ones Gracie's body style takes after.
I think your right on about Fitzwater's Goldie.

http://www.villaliberty.org/pitbull3_archivos/image087.jpg

I get it that it's all a guessing game at this point, but it's still fun. 

And for some reason the phrase "starter pit" makes me laugh, kinda like training wheels for those new to the breed lol.


----------

